
Show HN: Open Source PaaS for Swift Web Apps - kidmar
https://serve.swifton.me
======
bobwaycott
That sidebar obstructs view of the content on mobile Safari, as it overlays
the content when attempting to zoom in and read.

~~~
kidmar
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah the API Blueprint isn't responsive (yet).

------
giarc
Anyone else getting "Your connection is not private" on Chrome?

>Attackers might be trying to steal your information from serve.swifton.me
(for example, passwords, messages or credit cards). NET::ERR_CERT_INVALID"

~~~
andrewmunsell
The link indicates that because Let's Encrypt doesn't support wildcard
certificates, they're using a self signed certificate

~~~
kidmar
Exactly! Here's the link to our rootCA:
[https://serve.swifton.me/certificate.pem](https://serve.swifton.me/certificate.pem)

